# Colorado... Put Your Head Into A Freezer At 9,600 Feet Elevation



## Aluminum UFO (Jul 1, 2016)

Castle Rock, Colorado... Home of the only true Off the Grid trailer campers in the entire World... or at least south of Denver and north of Colorado Springs will work.

Where else would anyone living below 2500 feet elevation in the Southwestern USA want to be RIGHT NOW, other than... broiling like a lobster at 110F in the shade? How about: Snow capped mountains, cold clear flowing streams and mountain lions trying to break into your trailer for food... or you.

The snow still is deep above tree line this year on the Continental Divide! Real Deep... and you can toss snowballs at Cottonwood Pass as I type.

Colorado High Country! Frosty mornings and warm days above 9,600 feet elevation. Even better at Taylor Park, north of Gunnison, Colorado where we had six days of FROST at sunrise and mid 70's once the sun rose over the 13,000 and 14,000 peaks surrounding the Park.

Less than 38 miles north of Gunnison, Colorado is a 'Park' so large that a thousand trailers would fit and not be noticed... much. Find it on a map. Head north of Gunnison and stay to your East and follow the Taylor River north into a Park, so big, so wide and surrounded by the tallest mountains in the LOWER 48 States... all for the cost of just getting there!

We managed to bring a group of Greenhorn Airstream Owners into this area, possibly for some, their first experience without water, electricity and barely any distractions of others near your Off the Grid campsite. All survived, but had to return to the Front Range taking Monarch Pass... the trailer eater of passes going down.

When July and August show up on the calendar... it is time to check out Colorado. Not for the typical tourist towns, like Crested Butte, although there were thousands in the street appearing lost with their sunglasses and fine attire... we were enjoying the unlimited RV Trails and Hiking Trails into the High Country. Even a short cut to Buena Vista... if you wanted to just drive over Cottonwood Pass.

Although Colorado tourist towns are packed like sardines... the back country is wide open and at no charge within the National Forest.

Try it, you may like it. Your red blood cell count will be WAY UP... but it is all for the better good. You will need some extra blankets and several warm dogs to manage the cool to frosty evenings. But... you will survive. We did. And you will in your Outback. Trust me... would an Airstream owner tell you wrong? Of course... not.

And what did we find at the ends of this Rainbow? A pot of... Aluminum, of course.


----------



## Aluminum UFO (Jul 1, 2016)

Remember... these photographs were taken mid June 2016. Mornings with FROST and after sunrise... sunny and warm the rest of the day. So you are sweltering in heat and humidity... at lower elevations in the Midwest?

Well... at least wear a hat and leave your Air Conditioning worries at home.


----------

